# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4500 rinsing issue



## Sinned (Apr 3, 2016)

Morning/Evening All,

Looking for some advice on a Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 4500 that my elderly parents have.

I noticed today that when I turned it on it went through the normal and expected Heating up process however what didn't seem normal is the amount of water it went through when rinsing.

It used just over 250mls of water which seems a little excessive...is this normal? When shutting down it pumps out 100mls.

Any ideas?

Also, can anyone provide details on how to do a factory reset, ie, reset the unit to factory defaults as if using for the first time.

Thanks in advance.


----------

